# Air in Boiler



## Copper17 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi,

I have a boiler system for in floor radiant heating and I recently drained my pipes and cleansed them with a vinegar solution before filling them up again with fresh water.

After doing so I ran my pump to kick start the system and nothing happened and I ended up burning out my pump.

I am assuming there is an air bubble in my boiler which led my pump to burn out.


Any suggestions?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes here is the fix..... http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You need an air pump.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Pretty brave working on a bomb.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Copper 
You best study up on radiant heat systems, never heard of draining and flushing this is a closed system after first fill the oxygen bleeds off which is what you want because oxygen cause corrosion in boilers and piping,


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

#inbeforelocked 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> #inbeforelocked
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I’m still not sure what the pound symbol means these days. Probably took me three years to figure out why the deranged people in the supermarket were having a one sided conversation. I do own a Bluetooth now, and currently only use it at home... so in three years or so I’ll figure out what hashtag means.... I just figured it was what stoners tagged their hash with.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why did you use vinegar? That is your mistake. You should have used vodka.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Why did you use vinegar? That is your mistake. You should have used vodka.


Forgot about the additive... I’m not HVAC, but I remember hearing one tin knocker said muriatic acid, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Make sure you put the new pump on the supply side


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Tommy plumber said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you use vinegar? That is your mistake. You should have used vodka.
> ...



Tin knockers know Jack shot about boilers


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> so in three years or so I’ll figure out what hashtag means.... I just figured it was what stoners tagged their hash with.


Good thing I didn't have a coffee in my hands! Damn that's funny! :biggrin:

For a long time I thought a hashtag was some kind or hash brown potato or something.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

anytimehvac said:


> You should contact professional technicians to overcome this problem. I think that would be the best possible suggestion for you and in future avoid using vinegar solution to clean pipes and other associated equipments.


Whoa, and who are you???

Please post an intro!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I’m still not sure what the pound symbol means these days. Probably took me three years to figure out why the deranged people in the supermarket were having a one sided conversation. I do own a Bluetooth now, and currently only use it at home... so in three years or so I’ll figure out what hashtag means.... I just figured it was what stoners tagged their hash with.


...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> ...



_Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /vbseo.php on this server._


It seems it's the week where pictures don't show up.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> so in three years or so I’ll figure out what hashtag means.... I just figured it was what stoners tagged their hash with.


Oh!:vs_peek::vs_peek: Is that why they call it a dime bag? They label the price tag at 5 cents!? Why so cheap, made in china??


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*


rwh said:



Tin knockers know Jack shot about boilers

Click to expand...

* 
*Sure you got the right Jack in the above?*

*WHO IS JACK SCHITT?*
*For some time many of us have wondered just who is Jack Schitt?*
*We find ourselves at a loss when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt!' Well, thanks to my genealogy efforts, you can now respond in an intellectual way.*
*Jack Schitt is the only son of Awe Schitt. Awe Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, married O. Schitt, the owner of Needeep N. Schitt, Inc. They had one son, Jack.*
*In turn, Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt. The deeply religious couple produced six children: Holie Schitt, Giva Schitt, Fulla Schitt, Bull Schitt, and the twins Deep Schitt and Dip Schitt.*
*Against her parents' objections, Deep Schitt married Dumb Schitt, a high school dropout. After being married 15 years, Jack and Noe Schitt divorced. Noe Schitt later married Ted Sherlock, and because her kids were living with them, she wanted to keep her previous name. She was then known as Noe Schitt-Sherlock.*
*Meanwhile, Dip Schitt married Loda Schitt, and they produced a son with a rather nervous disposition named Chicken Schitt. Two of the other six children, Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt, were inseparable throughout childhood and subsequently married the Happens brothers in a dual ceremony. The wedding announcement in the newspaper announced the Schitt-Happens nuptials. The Schitt-Happens children were Dawg, Byrd, and Horse.*
*Bull Schitt, the prodigal son, left home to tour the world. He recently returned from Italy with his new Italian bride, Pisa Schitt.*
*Now when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt,' you can correct them.*
*Sincerely, Crock O. Schitt *


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I’m still not sure what the pound symbol means these days. Probably took me three years to figure out why the deranged people in the supermarket were having a one sided conversation. I do own a Bluetooth now, and currently only use it at home... so in three years or so I’ll figure out what hashtag means.... I just figured it was what stoners tagged their hash with.


Trying to upload picture again


----------

